# cheese rind - magyarul



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, van a magyarban a kemény sajtokat fedő külsö rétegnek neve? Héj? Bőr? Szerintem nincs. 
Kérdés?: mi a cheese rind magyarul? Enc.
(héjastul, bőröstül, kérgestül eszi a sajtot )


----------



## Zsanna

Szerintem kérge lehet (a "saját anyagából"). Bár kétségtelen, hogy hazai sajtok közül nem tudnék olyat mondani, aminek jellemzően (láthatóan, mint pl.a parmezánnak) lenne ilyenje.
Esetleg héja is, ha van körülötte pl. egy műanyag (igazából viaszos) bevonat. (Pl. a Babybel sajtoknál az a piros réteg, amivel védik az egyébként puha sajtot.)

A Pannontej oldalán azonban a kéreg létezik. (Kb. lapközépen.)


----------



## arlett

Nekem is ugyanaz a véleményem: a külső piros csomagolást héjnak, a sajtanyag kemény részét általában kéregnek hívom. Bőrnek semmiképpen sem.


----------



## Encolpius

Fontos, arlett, hogy azt írod: "hívom".  Én azt hiszem, hosem hívtuk semminek. De ha a görögdinnyének is vastag héja van, talán a héj a legmegfelelőbb szó.


----------



## arlett

Szerintem ez ízlés kérdése, mindkettő teljesen elfogadhatónak hangzik. 
Próbaképp megnéztem egy sült camambert elkészítését szóló receptet, és ott "tűzzön a fehér színű kéregbe szegfűszegeket" van; de a héj sem hangzik rosszul.


----------



## KennyHun

Ha esetleg érdekel még egy vélemény, én kérget mondanék, a héj nekem furán hat, de ez egyéni szocprobléma. 
A vékony csomagolást sem hívnám (én, személy szerint - teljesen szubjektív nyelvhasználati kérdés) héjnak, mert a héj számomra olyasvalami, ami a "dolognak" alapvetően része, nem utólag rakják rá.


----------



## Encolpius

Szerencsére nekünk itt szocprobléma lehet, de ha hivatalos fordító valaki, nem lenne szabad, hogy neki mindegy legyen.
De mivel nem vagyunk egy "keménysajtos" nemzet, nincs pontos szavunk. A kommentekből is ez az érzésem.


----------



## Zsanna

KennyHun said:


> ...A vékony csomagolást sem hívnám (én, személy szerint - teljesen szubjektív nyelvhasználati kérdés) héjnak, mert a héj számomra olyasvalami, ami a "dolognak" alapvetően része, nem utólag rakják rá.


Egyetértek, de ha megnézzük az értelmező szótárban, találunk példát erre is: "az ágynemű huzata, a párna héja". (Mi úgy mondjuk: a párna haja, dunnahaj, de ezek tájnyelvi formák.)


----------



## KennyHun

Én speciel a párnára sem mondom, hogy héja van. Az is huzat - nekem. Vagy valami más kellékről van szó, amelyről nincs tudomásom?


----------



## Zsanna

Nem, a szótár szerint _huzat_ lehet pl. _a párna héja_ az ágyneműkkel kapcsolatban.

Furcsa egyébként, hogy szerintem bárkinek ez lenne az automatikus válasza a mondatodat olvasva:


KennyHun said:


> Én speciel a párnára sem mondom, hogy héja van.


Valószínűleg ezért is jutott eszembe, hogy ilyet én sem mondanék (és szerencse, hogy elő tudtam állni a tájnyelvi változattal). Úgy sejtem, hogy a mondatod szerkezetéből adódik ez a dolog, de ez valószínűleg valami logikai kategória inkább, mint nyelvi...


----------



## KennyHun

Jaj, kicsit kómás ez a mai nap, mire gondolsz a logikás dologgal? Valahogy nem sikerül értelmeznem.


----------



## francisgranada

KennyHun said:


> ... én kérget mondanék, a héj nekem furán hat ...
> A vékony csomagolást sem hívnám ... héjnak, mert a héj számomra olyasvalami, ami a "dolognak" alapvetően része, nem utólag rakják rá.


Egyetértek. Ami a _héjat _illeti, ha valamilyen vékony ehető rétegről/bevonatról  lenne szó, ami ugyan később kerül a sajtra, de az adott fajtára jellemző, akkor talán stimmelne.  

Ami az ágyneműt illeti, csak a _huzatot _használjuk. A _haja _szót ismerem gyerekkoromból gyümölcsökkel kapcsolatban.  Mi _héját _mondtunk, de egyes bácsik is nénik használták.

Gyerekkoromból még emlékszem a _bőrke _szóra, csak már nem tudom, minek volt _bőrkéje  _...


----------



## Zsanna

@ Kenny: Bocsi, ezt nagyon úgy kell olvasni, ahogy írva "vagyon" - ezért is idéztelek.
Azaz a mondatoddal (amit fenn idéztem) szerintem nincs ember, aki ne értene egyet (annak ellenére, hogy az értelmező szótár mást írt), de valószínűleg a szövegezése miatt és (talán) nem a tartalma miatt.
Azaz.
Én sem mondom a párnára, hogy héja van (szerintem senki nem mondaná), de a szótár úgy fogalmazott, hogy "az ágynemű huzata" (és példának megadta a következőt "a párna héja".
Ezért írtam, hogy ebben valami logikai dolog van, mert nem tudom, hogy csupán az-e a baj, hogy "vminek van vmije" szerkezetbe nem illik csupán a kifejezés vagy valami más is van, ami miatt látszólag igazad van, de ténylegesen meg nem.


----------



## KennyHun

Tehát ha jól értem, szerinted azt, hogy
_a párnának héja van_
nem mondaná valószínűleg senki (talán a szerkezet miatt), vagy legalábbis kevesen, ellenben azt, hogy
a _párna héja / párnahéj(?)_
talán népszerűbb?

Mondjuk valószínűleg azt sem mondanám, hogy "a takarónak huzata van".  (Kivéve, ha valaki valami furát mondana a huzat szó helyett, akkor talán kérdőleg néznék rá, és mondanám a fentebbi mondatot (A takarónak felénk huzata van. )


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Szerencsére nekünk itt szocprobléma lehet, de ha hivatalos fordító valaki, nem lenne szabad, hogy neki mindegy legyen.


Ha például a Pannontej (lásd Zsanna linkje, post #2) szerint _kéreg_, akkor ez egy hivatalos fordító számára nem elég meggyőző? ... 





> De mivel nem vagyunk egy "keménysajtos" nemzet, nincs pontos szavunk. A kommentekből is ez az érzésem.


Én a kommentkeből inkább azt érzem, hogy spontán sokan _kéregnek _neveznék. Más kérdés, hogy mi - akik nem vagyunk szakértők - általában sehogyan sem hívjuk, mert nincs rá igazán szükségünk. De ebből még nem következik, hogy "nincs pontos szavunk" ...


----------



## Zsanna

@KENNY (francis megint beelőzött!) Hát, valahogy így... (De az eredeti mondatoddal még inkább.)
Azt nem mondanám, hogy népszerűbb (mivel a környezetemben semmiképpen nem az és felmérést nem végeztem erre vonatkozólag), de a szótár szerint létező forma.
Ebben az egészben nagyon sok minden van, ami a megfogalmazáson, sőt a mondat hansúlyozásán alapul. (Ezért beszéltem "logikai" problémáról, hogy a logikai hangsúly hova esik... amit írásban elég nehéz visszaadni.) De már ez is az "off" kategória felé halad, úgyhogy abbahagyom...


----------



## francisgranada

Lévén Olaszország híres a sajtjairól, megkérdeztem az olasz fórumon; akit érdekel,  itt elolvashatja A lényeg: a _crosta _(kéreg) és a _buccia _(héj) szavakat használják kb. olyan értelemben, ahogy Zsanna írta (post #2).


----------



## tomtombp

Szerintem sincs erre külön szavunk. Nekem mind a héj, mind a kéreg furcsán hangzik egy sajttal kapcsolatban. Ha ezek közül kellene választani, akkor a héját választanám. Én talán szélét használnék. "Vágd le a sajt kemény szélét."


----------



## Encolpius

Örülök, hogy van még valaki, aki szerint nincs külön szavunk, és mindkét szó idegennek hangzik, és körülírással mondanánk. Nekem is ez volt a véleményem. Én otthon ezt mondanám: Ne edd meg a kemény részét!


----------



## franknagy

KennyHun said:


> Ha esetleg érdekel még egy vélemény, én kérget mondanék, a héj nekem furán hat, de ez egyéni szocprobléma.
> A vékony csomagolást sem hívnám (én, személy szerint - teljesen szubjektív nyelvhasználati kérdés) héjnak, mert a héj számomra olyasvalami, ami a "dolognak" alapvetően része, nem utólag rakják rá.


Én is kérget mondanék a a sajtok külső, kemény  ehetetlen, penészes rétegére.


----------



## tomtombp

A "kérgesek"-et igazolja ez a cikk:

Ehető-e a sajt kérge vagy sem?

Persze valószínűleg az történt, hogy az első fordítás valami miatt a a kéreg mellett döntött, az utána következők pedig csak átvették, mint a másik thread-ben az Úrhölgy-et.
Tetszik, nem tetszik, így alakul a nyelv, a szűkebb területeken kialakuló szakszavaknak még az átlagemberek "soklyukú" szűrőjén sem kell keresztülmennie.


----------



## Encolpius

Persze csak kérni tudom a segítségeteket (még 40 évig biztos fennmaradhat ez a thread ), figyeljetek, mit mondanak spontán a környezetetekben az egyszerű emberek. Hiszen a nyelvészek valahogyan így kutatnak, nem. Aztan öszegyűjtehtjük itt.


----------

